# Baliza estroboscopica con leds



## magoo124 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola muchachos de la comunidad... me presento. mi nombre es Lucas y soy bombero de lujan.. estoy buscando un circuito que actue como baliza estroboscopica con leds... los leds que tiene que manejar son por lo menos 5 de 1 w de cada lado (2 lados) a 12v... si me ayudan se los voy a agradecer. muchas gracias..


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola lucas..
Mira, no entendi bien lo que queres, pero si es lo que yo creo, podes usar dos intermitentes basicos con un 555 y que activen un relay...
ESpero haberte ayudado, si necesitas algun esquema de esto te lo doy.


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola matixx.....basicamente lo que ando buscando es hacer una baliza que tenga la funcion estrobo con varios modos si se puede...... pero el problema es que tiene que manejar leds de por lo menos 1w para que se vean bien ya que son para camiones de bomberos.. espero haber respondido tu duda...


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Oct 7, 2010)

Listo, ahora te entendi...
Mira, lo que haces es conectar la luz estroboscopica en las dos terminales izquierda y derecha de el borne de 3 pines...
Y en el del medio le mandas los mismos 12v con ls que alimentas el circuito..





Espero que lo hayas entendido..
Acordate.. Cualquier duda consulta tranquilo...!


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 7, 2010)

muchas gracias matixx voy a probarlo y te cuento como me fue... una pregunta....con este circuito puedo manejar 2 tiras de 5 leds de 1w?

matixx recien estuve viendo el circuito y no me sirve este.. te adjunto un video para que veas que es lo que necesito....













espero haber aclarado un poco mas lo que quiero.. muchisimas gracias


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahora si.....
Bien, mira, lo que tenes que hacer es utilizar un 4017B..
Busca en google y vas a encontrar info mas detallada de la que yo te pueda dar


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2010)

Hay un esquema similar a lo que pedís ya posteado por elaficionado.
Lo que sí, no tiene el cambio de patrones. ¿Qué tan necesario es que lo tenga?.

Saludos.


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hay un esquema similar a lo que pedís ya posteado por elaficionado.
> Lo que sí, no tiene el cambio de patrones. ¿Qué tan necesario es que lo tenga?.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Cacho........ como ser sumamente necesario no lo es.........pero seria mejor por un tema de visibilidad...... aunque creo que el cambio de patrones se hace con Pic...... si no se puede por lo menos que sea con un patro fijo pero estroboscopico......eso me seria de mucha ayuda....


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

*Todo *se puede hacer *sin* PICs. Lo que cambia es la complejidad del hardware. Con un PIC podés simplificar el hard y complicar el soft.

Buscá el post de Elaficionado que te digo, era un 555 como reloj y un 4017 para la secuencia. Creoq ue era algo así como "Luces para autito de policía" o una cosa por el estilo.
Después vemos cómo modificarlo.

Saludos


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias cacho por la ayuda............... ya lo encontre el circuito y lo probe en LW.... anda como yo quiero...... podremos conseguir que cambie los patrones? gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 11, 2010)

De nada.

Ahora, lo de cambiarle las secuencias... Ni me acuerdo cómo iban las conexiones.
¿Me pasás el link al post del circuito para poder verlo, por favor?

Saludos


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 12, 2010)

cacho aca esta el link del tema que me pediste....muchas gracias
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-luces-estroboscopicas-tipo-policia-8415/index9.html


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2010)

Bueno, estoy viendo el esquema de este post: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201604/ _ (es el post #110).

Ver el archivo adjunto 23470

Y este es el link al esquema en LW:  Ver el archivo adjunto 23472

Se me hace que más que variar el patrón, con una selectora de tres o  cuatro posiciones (y otras tantas resistencias) reemplaces el  potenciómetro. Fijate antes en la simulación el efecto que hace con el  pote al mínimo, medio y máximo, que parece suficiente para lo que  querés.

Saludos.


----------



## jimcovich (Oct 12, 2010)

me podrias regalar por favor el circuito para hacerlo, pues no es muy legible el que se ve en la imagen, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 13, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Jimcovich.

¿Seguiste los links del post mío? 

Saludos


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 13, 2010)

muchas gracias cacho......... voy a probar asi........


----------



## elyeday (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola, me gustaría saber cómo es el circuito para hacer el juego de luces como el de la torreta, del Toyota el cambio así automático.
Gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 19, 2012)

elyeday dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría saber cómo es el circuito para hacer el juego de luces como el de la torreta, del Toyota el cambio así automático.
> Gracias



si eres Bombero seguro te lo arman y envian. pero si no lo eres, vas a tener que leer todos los enlaces como cualquier mortal mas.


----------



## elyeday (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola, no soy bombero soy de protección civil aunque estoy en la unidad de contra incendio  y me he leído todo el foro gracias, el problema es al ensamblar dos 4017, para que trabajen con los mismos led y variar los ritmos de luces


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola.





 




 




 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elyeday (Jun 20, 2012)

Elaficionado eres mi ídolo. Gracias amigo lo que veo que esta gente cambian ellos y el aparato no cambia solo, yo lo quería para reparar los torretas que están estropeadas y claro, tienen que cambiar solo los patrones de ritmo pero esta genial lo que me pasaste, yo lo que quería hacer era por ejemplo coger efecto flases, estrobo,  gusano, y lo del coche fantástico doble, todos a la ves y unirlo por ejemplo usando dos 4017, con el tema de la crisis ya se sabe lo tenemos que hacer nosotros. 

Y otra vez muchas gracias amigo


----------



## gustavo01 (Sep 22, 2012)

Cordial saludo, estoy viendo el diseño con el 555 y la explicacion de la conexion, quisiera que me explicaras algo que no entiendo bien.
es lo siguiente, la luz estroboscopica a la que haces referencia es a la lampara de xenon que tiene tres patas? . a esa es que haces referencia? 
si me puedes explicar un poco mas el diseño y la coneccion te agrradezco.


----------



## elyeday (Sep 23, 2012)

hola, no es con diodos led


----------



## darb1308 (Oct 9, 2012)

magoo124 dijo:


> Hola muchachos de la comunidad... me presento. mi nombre es Lucas y soy bombero de lujan.. estoy buscando un circuito que actue como baliza estroboscopica con leds... los leds que tiene que manejar son por lo menos 5 de 1 w de cada lado (2 lados) a 12v... si me ayudan se los voy a agradecer. muchas gracias..



Buenas tardes, mira yo ando en el mismo proyecto y lo encontre en esta pagina http://www.steren.com.mx/_diagramas/doctos/Proyecto_14.pdf
este envia 3 destellos por canal segun la velocidad que desees la cual varias mediante un potenciometro, el problema es que este lo realizan con leds de 5mm, yo tambien quisiera utilizar leds de 1w, para esto abria que cambiar simplemente las resistencias? los transistores? quien me puede aclarar dicha duda,,,,muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola.

¿Cuáles son las característas eléctricas de los LEDs (voltaje, corriente)?
¿Cuántos LEDs piensas usar?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## darb1308 (Oct 10, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Cuáles son las característas eléctricas de los LEDs (voltaje, corriente)?
> ¿Cuántos LEDs piensas usar?
> ...



Mira pienso utilizar dos leds conectados en serie por cada salida cada led se alimenta de 3.5v a 350mA, son de alta potencia de 1w., los rojos creo que si consumen un poco menos de voltaje, algo asi como 2.7v a 350 mA
Que valor de resistencia debo usar y de cuantos W,,,,,,,,,te agradezco

Adicional a la resistencia se necesita realizar alguna modificacion a los transistores? se puede utilizar el mismo 2222 o bc547?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

Vas a tener que usar un transistor para cada hilera de LEDs en serie. Mejor una configutación darlington (BC548 y BD135) o el ULN2803.

La resistencia se halla así:

Rled = (Vcc - NxVled - Vcesat) / Iled


Rled = Resistencia limitadora del LED
Iled = corriente del LED
N = número o cantidad de LEDs en serie.
Vled = Voltaje del LED (segón el color)
Vcc = voltaje de la fuente de alimentación
Vcesat = voltaje de colector emisor en saturación

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## darb1308 (Oct 10, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Vas a tener que usar un transistor para cada hilera de LEDs en serie. Mejor una configutación darlington (BC548 y BD135) o el ULN2803.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Aficionado, esta bien que use la resistencia de 1w o tiene que ser mayor?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

La potencia de la resistencia depende del voltaje que tiene y la corriente que pasa por el.

P= (Vcc - NxVled - Vcesat) x Iled

Se acostumbra a usa el doble de la potencia calculada o se 2P.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## FBUSNA (Oct 10, 2012)

Muy buenas. elaficionado y demás. Estoy en un proyecto parecido. Instalar en la carcasa de un viejo rotativo de lámpara halógena, uno hecho con leds de 1w blancos. 3x canal, 8 canales. Total 24 leds. Las dudas que me surjen son porque irá alimentado en un coche y sus problemas de tensión (alternador/batería). ¿Instalo regulador 7812?, estaré muy cerca de 1A, con lo que se calentará mucho. ¿Con los BD135 me sirven (segun datasheet 1.5 A)?. ¿Los led de potencia no son muy sensibles a las variaciones de tensión?, ¿con la configuración que indico en el gráfico de resistencias (12 Ohm 2W) los protejeré adecuadamente con el 7812?.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 10, 2012)

mira, vi hace un rato un circuito con u solo pic y un par de componentes mas, que con 13 canales, va cambiando solo de secuencias 
creo que es lo mas compacto que vi, y podesadaptarlo, con 13 transistores, a barras de 3 leds de alta luminosidad, si tenes que hacer varios, te recomiendo que aprendas a programar los pics, o los mandas a programar, si no te queres complicar la vida, incluso tiene memoria, y sale en el ultimo que habia quedado
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/luces-efecto-auto-increible-pic-71056/

sigo con el mensaje, podrias hacer las cosas modularmente, e ir mejorando el montaje, si dejas la parte de los transistores/leds fuera de la parte logica, podes actualizarla mas facil y hacer que esta se modernize, o adecue a las capacidades de montar o desarrollar nuevas secuencias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

En el circuito que publicas, usa un 4017. este circuito integrado sólo enciende un LED a la vez. Por lo tanto sí, todos los LEDs son del mismo tipo y color, puedes usar una sola resistencia, en lugar de una resistencia por hilera o cadena. Otra cosa que se puede eliminar son los diodos.
Como ya te comenté 4017 sólo activa un LED (o hilera de LEDs) a la vez, el regulador nunca llega a 1A.
Otra cosa que creo es que el 4017 no pude dar suficiente corriente de base, por lo que sería más apropiado usar un transistor darlington o un par de transistores en configuración darlington.

Acerca de la resistencia, todo depende de cuento voltaje y corriente actue sobre ella, para ver lo de la potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: ¿Cada salida del PIC puede suministrar 300mA a 350ma que consumen lo LEDs de 1W?
¿Cuánta LED en serie puede excitar las salida de los PIC?


----------



## FBUSNA (Oct 11, 2012)

Muchas gracias marianoarcas y elaficionado por vuestra ayuda, iré probando. Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 11, 2012)

Aqui pueden ver una excelente baliza con leds.

BALIZA CON LEDS


----------



## kimeras (Abr 20, 2014)

elaficionado*,* esta*n* ex*c*elente*s* tus videos*,* gracias y mi pregunta es la siguiente *¿ *se podra acoplar un microfono para que suene con el son de la musica *?* , gracias amigo y disculpa la molestia


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm90qIZlRs0
> 
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola.

No sé si se puede hacer.
Pero, haz la prueba.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kimeras (Abr 24, 2014)

bueno a buscar como puedo ponerle un microfono, si sale ya los posteo los videos y lo que le adicione


----------

